# Your top 5 albums



## alexjb

What are your top 5 favorite albums of all time?

Mine are as follows

1) Foo Fighters - One By One
2) Radiohead - Kid A
3) Thom Yorke - The Eraser
4) Chase and Staus - No More Idols
5) Wretch 32 - Black and White


I like a mixture


----------



## Shiny

Very difficult to chose after many years of being rather passionate about music, but defining albums for me over the years 

NOFX - The Decline (although actually an EP)
Sonic Youth - Daydream Nation
The Smiths - Hatful of Hollow 
My Bloody Valentine - Isn't Anything
Rush - 2112

Oh, and the Pixies - Come On Pilgrim.

I am also seriously in awe at the discography of the short lived Indian Summer at the moment. Very different, refreshing and Screamo at its best.


----------



## R5 MEE

Fleetwood mac the dance
simple minds ghostdancing
elvis costello armed forces (my first LP)
rush live in rio
nirvana unplugged in n York


may change before the weekend


----------



## Dannbodge

Jay z- Watch the throne
The black keys- el Camino 
Killswitch engage - As daylight dies
Breaking Benjamin - Phobia 
Evanescence - Fallen

And foo fighters - Wasting Light


----------



## S63

The Who- Who's Next
Pink Floyd-Darks Side of the Moon
Yes-the Yes Album
Deep Purple -Machine Head
Dire Straits- Brothers in Arms


----------



## R7KY D

So many years so much music and only 5 to choose , in no order 

1 - Public Enemy - It takes a nation of millions to hold us back
2- NWA - Straight outta Compton
3 - Loose Ends - Zagora
4 - ELO - Time
5 - The Who - Quadrophenia

All taken from key moments in my life , and still listen to them all


----------



## Doc943

Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
Yes - Close to the Edge
Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Deja Vu
Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Trilogy
Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells


----------



## S63

Doc943 said:


> Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
> Yes - Close to the Edge
> Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Deja Vu
> Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Trilogy
> Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells


All in my collection and very highly regarded, you must be an old geezer like me.:thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions

The Sisters Of Mercy - First, last & Always
Siouxsie & The Banshees - JuJu
Green Day - Dookie
The Clash - London Calling
Tubeway Army - Replicas


----------



## carl robson

Iron maiden somewhere in time

Black sabbath black sabbath

Cult sonic temple

Led zep 4

Metallic s & m


----------



## essjay

In no particular order

Fleetwood Mac Rumors
Neil Young Harvest
Meatloaf Bat Out Of Hell
Counting Crows Across a Wire: Live in New York City
Rod Stewart Atlantic Crossing


----------



## S63

A pattern is already emerging after just one page of posts.

The "album" is a product of the past.


----------



## alexjb

S63 said:


> A pattern is already emerging after just one page of posts.
> 
> The "album" is a product of the past.


How so mate?


----------



## S63

alexjb said:


> How so mate?


I'm not sure too many artists today put a great amount of thought into making an album.

Some of the albums already mentioned are over forty years old and will still be talked about and listened to by further generations for many years to come. every aspect of them was meticulously thought about, the opening track, the closing track and how all the tracks between could seamlessly flow into each other, even the album covers were creations themselves that have now become iconic. To think also many of these albums never had any singles coming from them.

There are precious few albums from the last two decades that will stand the test of time like the above mentioned.


----------



## alexjb

S63 said:


> I'm not sure too many artists today put a great amount of thought into making an album.
> 
> Some of the albums already mentioned are over forty years old and will still be talked about and listened to by further generations for many years to come. every aspect of them was meticulously thought about, the opening track, the closing track and how all the tracks between could seamlessly flow into each other, even the album covers were creations themselves that have now become iconic. To think also many of these albums never had any singles coming from them.
> 
> There are precious few albums from the last two decades that will stand the test of time like the above mentioned.


I certainly see what you mean. I'm 20 and although the oldest album I put in my 5 was 11 years old, I do like some older stuff. Mostly bands/songs that my Dad has introduced to me. I am fond of Mike Oldfield and think that his live performances are amazing. I like simple minds, Level 42, New Order, Queen, MJ and other such like.

But there are some artists who 'think' about there music and are incredibly passionate about it. Then again, I'm not a fan of much in the 'Top 40'


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Level42 - Pursuit of Accidents
Public enemy - It takes a nation of millions to hold us back
Pearl Jam - Ten
Pearl Jam - Vitology
ELO - Discovery


----------



## D.Taylor R26

Guns N Roses - illusions 

Metallica - Justice for all

The White Stripes - The white stripes

Pink Floyd - Dark side of the moon

Led Zep - led zep 3


----------



## Shane

Remy Shand - take a message
Jamiroquai - emergency on planet earth
James Brown - jungle funk
Bob Marley - legend
Eric B & Rakim -paid on full

I guess they are a bit different to the average as seen here so far? 

I'm more of a classic funk kind of listener and still buy albums even though I might not love all of the songs and could get just one or two from iTunes. I like the whole ownership with the "book" etc.


----------



## R7KY D

Shane said:


> Eric B & Rakim -paid on full


Rakim - still got the best rapping voice ever (Well maybe Chuck D) No ok it's Rakim


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

R7KY D said:


> Rakim - still got the best rapping voice ever (Well maybe Chuck D) No ok it's Rakim


Agree, only posted this video on facebook a couple of days ago saying when i went to the DefJam tour in 87 Eric B and Rakim were my favourite act although im a mega mega Public Enemy fan. They were obviously managed by Rush at the time not DefJam.


----------



## Doc943

S63 said:


> All in my collection and very highly regarded, you must be an old geezer like me.:thumb:


Thanks.... I think lol


----------



## dcj

KISS:ALIVE!
Bon Jovi:These Days
Bon Jovi:New Jersey
Danny Tate:S/T
Eclipse:Bleed and Scream(2012!!!!!!)

Plenty more great albums in my collection but these 5 I can put on anytime and enjoy.

Got to add 1 more,KISS ALIVE 2. First rock album i ever heard and if it wasnt for that I may never have gotten into that type of music.It wasnt just the music but the cover made me think "This looks like it could be good."

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-mFkNlKc8Qp0/TppyAShbLkI/AAAAAAAABmo/lbGEZKweTxo/s1600/gatefold.jpg


----------



## S63

And this what my albums were originally played on.


----------



## -Simon-

ACDC BACK IN BLACK
Deep Purple - Machinehead
Pink Floyd - Dark side of the moon
Wasp - Wasp
Metallica - Ride the lightning

Old Skool rock 4 me :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Public Enemy - Fear Of A Black Planet
NWA - Straight outta compton
Ultra Magnetic MC's - Critical Breakdown 
Public Enemy - Yo, Bum Rush The Show
Kool G Rap and DJ.Polo - Road To The Riches


----------



## DJ X-Ray

R7KY D said:


> Rakim - still got the best rapping voice ever (Well maybe Chuck D) No ok it's Rakim


Yeah i agree too rickyboy.Rakim was proper raw.Although i think when Public Enemy Dropped 'Rebel Without A Pause' that tune smashed everything out the water. One devastating piece of vinyl


----------



## dcj

S63 said:


> And this what my albums were originally played on.


I remember we used to have to put a coin on the "arm" to stop the needle jumping on some of the "more played records."


----------



## DJ X-Ray

S63 said:


> And this what my albums were originally played on.


Nice turntable, my old man had something like that,it wasn't Goldring though,pink triangle maybe or garrard.Either way he used to take ages to set it up.Lovely sound though.


----------



## Rayner

Stevie Ray Vaughan - The Real Deal volume 1

Stevie Ray Vaughan - The Real Deal volume 2

ZZ Top Tribute - Sharp Dressed Man

Brad Paisley - This is Country Music

Brad Paisley - Play (the guitar album)

Although I love other albums by SRV those 2 'greatest hits' albums really are his very best songs for me.

Love ZZ Tops stuff but prefer the style of that tribute album.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Agree, only posted this video on facebook a couple of days ago saying when i went to the DefJam tour in 87 Eric B and Rakim were my favourite act although im a mega mega Public Enemy fan. They were obviously managed by Rush at the time not DefJam.


Yeah i went to that in Hammersmith Odeon.I went to the Raising Hell tour as well with Run Dmc,and UK Fresh 86..they were the days.


----------



## S63

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Nice turntable, my old man had something like that,it wasn't Goldring though,pink triangle maybe or garrard.Either way he used to take ages to set it up.Lovely sound though.


if i remember correctly, a Pink Triangle was the dogs and very expensive.


----------



## bill vts

1. Iron maiden, number of the beast
2. Iron maiden, power slave
3. Iron maiden, seventh son of a seventh son
4. Iron maiden, A matter of life and death
5. Iron maiden, fear of the dark

That was a hard choice to make !


----------



## herbiedacious

Frank Zappa. Broadway the hard way
It Bites. Big lad at the windmill
Weather Report. Heavy weather
John Martyn Solid air
The Who. Whos next

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## S63

Interesting that the two most successful bands of the past fifty years haven't got a mention yet, The Beatles and the Rolling Stones.

I love both bands and seen them both play live, however maybe they haven't figured as they aren't really seen as album artists, if I had to nominate an album for each it would be Sgt. Pepper and Let It Bleed but they don't come close to a top five.


----------



## Shiny

This will probably upset a few fans, but personally I don't see what all the fuss is about the Beatles. They were just a version of a boy band of the 60s. 

The Stones we much more innovative. 

The greatest infuential achievement of the 60s has to the Velvet Underground in my opinion.


----------



## Rayner

Shiny said:


> This will probably upset a few fans, but personally I don't see what all the fuss is about the Beatles. They were just a version of a boy band of the 60s.
> 
> The Stones we much more innovative.
> 
> The greatest infuential achievement of the 60s has to the Velvet Underground in my opinion.


Agree with the Beatles there mate but people do still go mad for them though. The customer we're working for ATM has just hone up to Liverpool to see all the historical Beatles stuff up there.

Stone's either come out with songs that i can't stop listening to or songs I never want to hear again lol


----------



## S63

Shiny said:


> This will probably upset a few fans, but personally I don't see what all the fuss is about the Beatles. They were just a version of a boy band of the 60s.
> 
> The Stones we much more innovative.
> 
> The greatest infuential achievement of the 60s has to the Velvet Underground in my opinion.


Music is all about opinion and personal tastes so I wouldn't get upset, just disagree 100% with your view of the Beatles.


----------



## Junior Bear

Musically I don't see what the fuss is all about either

However I am glad of the influence they have had on all the artists I listen to in my lifetime


If it wasnt for them old bands that started it all, then music wouldn't be what it is today.


----------



## CGRD

Dream Theatre - images and words
MJ - Bad
Timberland - Shock Value
Linkin Park - Meteora
Queen - Greatest Hits 2

... yeah, quite mixed


----------



## dcj

bill vts said:


> 1. Iron maiden, number of the beast
> 2. Iron maiden, power slave
> 3. Iron maiden, seventh son of a seventh son
> 4. Iron maiden, A matter of life and death
> 5. Iron maiden, fear of the dark
> 
> That was a hard choice to make !


So who are your favourite group?:lol:

Never been a great Iron Maiden fan but NOTB is a must have in a rockers collection but I,ve never gotten round to replacing my vinyl copy.


----------



## nichol4s

Professor Green - at your inconvenience 
Lionel Ritchie - Back to Front
Fleetwood mac - Greatest Hits
Maverick Sabre - lonely Are The Brave
Michael Buble - crazy Love

Not to everyone's tastes but then it would be a dull world if we all liked the same :thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Hounds of Love - Kate Bush
In It For The Money - Supergrass
Stories from the City, Stories from the Sea - PJ Harvey
Band on the Run - Paul McCrtney and Wings
Supernature - Goldfrapp


----------



## Willows-dad

Oasis - What's the story morning glory
Meatloaf - Bat out of hell
Ludacris - Word of mouf
Oasis - Definitely maybe
The prodigy - Fat of the land

I like a lot of music, but these were my favourites growing up and ones I still listen to now.


----------



## S63

nichol4s said:


> Professor Green - at your inconvenience
> Lionel Ritchie - Back to Front
> Fleetwood mac - Greatest Hits
> Maverick Sabre - lonely Are The Brave
> Michael Buble - crazy Love
> 
> Not to everyone's tastes but then it would be a dull world if we all liked the same :thumb:


Awww, you're just an old romantic


----------



## bill vts

dcj said:


> So who are your favourite group?:lol:
> 
> Never been a great Iron Maiden fan but NOTB is a must have in a rockers collection but I,ve never gotten round to replacing my vinyl copy.


NOTB classic album my very first album i owned. As they say the rest is history ! Yeah you would never have guessed my favourite band was big fan of them , grow up listening to them in my long gone youth. Lol even got a Eddie tattooed on my leg.


----------



## Maggi200

In no order 

Placebo - without you I'm nothing 
Muse - origin of symmetry 
Elbow - build a rocket boys 
Queens of the Stone Age - songs for the deaf 
Foo fighters - the colour and the shape 

I have many many albums I would say I love but these are the ones I keep coming back to time and time again


----------



## jon-sri

u2-joshua tree
u2-unforgettable fire
u2-live in paris (joshua tree)
the who-live in leeds
red hot chilli peppers -live in hyde park
but my top 5 changes weekly :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Does it have to be only five?

Joni Mitchell - Blue
Metallica - Metallica
Joe Satriani - Surfin with the Alien
30 Seconds to Mars - This is War
Supertramp - Crime of the Century

There are so many more I want to put in!


----------



## S63

Jem said:


> Does it have to be only five?
> 
> Joni Mitchell - Blue
> Metallica - Metallica
> Joe Satriani - Surfin with the Alien
> 30 Seconds to Mars - This is War
> Supertramp - Crime of the Century
> 
> There are so many more I want to put in!


That's a very eclectic mix..:thumb:


----------



## dcj

Can't believe I've forgotten the 1st 2 van halen albums,so I'm having 7.


----------



## woodym3

backstrap said:


> u2-joshua tree
> u2-unforgettable fire
> u2-live in paris (joshua tree)
> the who-live in leeds
> red hot chilli peppers -live in hyde park
> but my top 5 changes weekly :thumb:


Hey backstrap, was wonderin when the joshua tree would get a mention.
Been rackin my brain for hours to come up with my top 5 aaahhhhhhhh.


----------



## kk1966

Ultravox - Systems of Romance
Kraftwerk - Man machine
David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust
Iggy Pop - Lust for Life
Tubeway Army - Replicas


----------



## alexjb

maggi133 said:


> In no order
> 
> Placebo - without you I'm nothing
> Muse - origin of symmetry
> Elbow - build a rocket boys
> Queens of the Stone Age - songs for the deaf
> Foo fighters - the colour and the shape
> 
> I have many many albums I would say I love but these are the ones I keep coming back to time and time again


I'm liking this very much!! :thumb:


----------



## RefleKtion

Nas - Illmatic (if there was a game of top trumps featuring every hip hop album of all time, and someone pulled out Illmatic, the game would be over. It is THAT album imo)

Immortal Technique - The 3rd World 

Big Pun - Capital Punishment

Nas - It Was Written

Omni Trio - Even Angels Cast Shadows


----------



## B0DSKI

1. Elbow. Build a Rocket Boys
2. Radiohead. Ok Computer
3. I am Kloot. Natural History
4. Atoms for Peace. Amok
5. Death In Vegas. The Contino Sessions


----------



## Xabby

1. Jean-Luc Ponty "Live"
2. Rory Gallagher "Irish Tour ´74"
3. The Allman Brothers Band "At Fillmore East"
4. Billy Cobham "Spectrum"
5. Weather Report "Black Market"


----------



## JB052

Last Night on Earth: Noah and the Whale
Harvest: Neil Young
Kind of Blue: Miles Davis
Gaucho: Steely Dan
Dark side of the Moon: Pink Floyd


----------



## parish

R7KY D said:


> So many years so much music and only 5 to choose , in no order


My sentiments exactly - I can never come up with a ********** top 3, 5, 10, 20, etc. etc. but, in no particular order...

Pink Floyd - The Dark Side Of The Moon
Fleetwood Mac - Rumours
Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells
Dire Straits - Brothers In Arms
Meatloaf - Bat Out Of Hell

*EDIT*: You have to be kidding - why has the profanity filter picked that word - def-in-i-tive


----------



## S3kel

Howard jones-what is love 
Soup dragons - love good
The Stone roses -the stone roses 
Led zep - in through the out door
Happy mondays - bummed


----------



## swordstoke

No particular order and like many have said before an almost impossible task! 

Pink Floyd - DSOTM
Black Sabbath - Sabotage
Collosseum 2 - Electric Savage
Tangerine Dream - Encore
ELP - Tarkus


----------



## pxr5

Almost impossible but...

Rush - A Farewell to Kings
The Smiths - Hatful of hollow
Rush - Hemispheres
Tubeway Army - Replicas
Bauhaus - The Sky's Gone Out

Love Hawkwind too, but sadly no place in my top 5. Ho Hum. And The The....this is all way too hard lol


----------



## Rickyboy

Zeppelin - IV
Sam Cooke - Live At Harlem Square
RHCP - Blood Sugar Sex Magic
Jimi Hendrix - Are You Experienced?
Stereophonics - Word Gets Around


----------



## Mattey h

Queen - day at the races
Queen - night at the opera
Mike oldfield - tubular bells 2
Pink floyd - division bell
Darkness - one way ticket

Is it just me, or does dark side of the moon seem quite popular?


----------



## GarveyVW

1. The Jam - Snap!
2. The Police - Regatta de Blanc
3. XTC - Skylarking
4. Blondie - Parallel Lines
5. Queen - Sheer Heart Attack


----------



## kh904

I can't believe nobody has mentioned MJ's Thriller!!!

My top five in no particular order:

1. MJ - Thriller
2. Dr. Dre - The Chronic
3. Snoop - Doggystyle
4. 2Pac/Makaveil - The Don Killuminati
5. Dr. Dre 2001

Very difficult to pick 5 albums, as I have so many to pick from and so many genres. Also it depends on my mood at the time, but I can't play the above albums without listening the whole way through.


----------



## CaptainKirk95

I am only 17 so be kind!!:lol:

Dire Straits - Sultans Of Wing - The Very Best Of Dire Straits
Dream Theater - Metropolis, Pt 2: Scenes Of A Memory
Black Stone Cherry - Between The Devil & The Deep Blue Sea
Metallica - Metallica (Black Album)
Iron Maiden - Number Of The Beast OR Muse- The 2nd Law

Sorry couldn't narrow it down to 5:lol:

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## SBM

Anything by Coldplay - Mylozyloto - Brilliant
Sountrack to Avenue Q -just love - "the internet is for porn" by Trekkie Monster!
Ministry of Sound - Anthems
Sean Paul - anything
Nickleback - All the right reasons


----------



## DJ X-Ray

GZA-Liquid Swords


----------



## DJ X-Ray

kh904 said:


> I can't believe nobody has mentioned MJ's Thriller!!!
> 
> My top five in no particular order:
> 
> 1. MJ - Thriller
> 2. Dr. Dre - The Chronic
> 3. Snoop - Doggystyle
> 4. 2Pac/Makaveil - The Don Killuminati
> 5. Dr. Dre 2001
> 
> Very difficult to pick 5 albums, as I have so many to pick from and so many genres. Also it depends on my mood at the time, but I can't play the above albums without listening the whole way through.


Yeah nice selection Kh, love Hail Mary track on the makavelli lp. 2pac at his best:thumb:


----------



## Frog

Hmm a tricky one..

Tom Petty: Southern Accents
Roger Waters: Radio Kaos
Meatloaf: Bat out of Hell
U2: Joshua Tree
My Chemical Romance: The Black Parade



I think...........


----------



## Wingnuts

Dr dre-2001
Sum 41- all killer no filler
Fat boy slim- you've come a long way baby
Blink 182- take off your pants and jacket
Will smith-big willie style (yeah I said it lol)


----------



## gérard83

Robert plant / manic nirvana 
skunk anansie / post orgasmic chill
G'n 'r / appetite for destruction
R.A.T.M / rage against the machine
Peter frampton /comes alive


----------

